
Making Userinterfaces FEEL responsive - e1ven
http://tantek.com/log/2007/02.html#d19t1813 
======
brett
#2 is pretty helpful for me in terms of thinking about the problem. It seems
really obvious now, but I tended to think of performance and usability as
different buckets each to be optimized on their own. I just thought of better
performance of an end to its own (faster stuff is JUST better, right?). Of
course the reason performance is important is because it makes things more
usable.

